# New 10 gallon vivarium Build



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys I have been working on a new vivarium. I am trying to get a rain forest floor-like look. Made these roots/vines by hand and the back is made out of black foam. Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions or criticism I would like to hear them too. Still has plenty work just waiting on everything to cure properly. Thanks you guys!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

looking good, i like the vines alot, can't wait to see it planted and all done


----------



## andya26 (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good, I have a 10 gallon I would like to do something with. Should be a nice home for a pair of frogs. It looks like you have done your homework. The vines are a nice touch, what did you make them out of? Also, what kind of frogs do you plan on putting in here?


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

The fines are make out of rope covered in black silicone then peat on top. I will be housing either one or 2 azureus. Ty for comments!


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks really good, but keep in mind it is now about an 7 gallon viv. Adding a background to a ten gallon takes away from the already small 200 sq inches. If the background is 2 inches thick you are down to 160 sq inches.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are not you afraid that - with continuous mist and over time - the mix of silicone and peat can fall? I say it because in the background of my first viv in some places the peat has almost disappeared, revealing the polyurethane foam below.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Are not you afraid that - with continuous mist and over time - the mix of silicone and peat can fall? I say it because in the background of my first viv in some places the peat has almost disappeared, revealing the polyurethane foam below.


I have the same issue in my 90gal. Cork bark mosaics all the way for me now, fast easy and never looks bad.

Adam


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Well only time will tell if it holds. It says water proof guarantee. well i jsut finished it and planted here is a few pics. Btw should I put cling rap on the mesh cover or leave it open for better ventilation?


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Just seeded the tank with springs and iso's.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Update** 
I have added 2 juvenile Azureus. There has been some nice growth, and the frogs seem to really enjoy their home. Sorry for condensation. Please share your thoughts . Ty.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Sal90 said:


> Btw should I put cling rap on the mesh cover or leave it open for better ventilation?


Did you replace the mesh top for a glass lid or at least cover it with cling wrap? Darts need the humidity to survive and using a mesh top would be very difficult (if not impossible) to provide the right humidity levels.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

WendySHall said:


> Did you replace the mesh top for a glass lid or at least cover it with cling wrap? Darts need the humidity to survive and using a mesh top would be very difficult (if not impossible) to provide the right humidity levels.


Yes I covered most of it with cling rap, and have a cold mist humidifier, without humidifier on or manual misting the tank is at around 75%. Thanks for the cooment.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice work. Was think about doing vivarium for western hotel chorus frogs


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Azureus look a little on the thin side where did you get them?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

This thread is from 2013, and the OP hasn't posted here since 2013 either.


----------

